# Help! Anyone tried online-product-designer.com?



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking for some advice...I have tried various companies that offer online designer software for my website. I am very frustrated with the monthly fees, plus the percentage they make on my online sales. On top of that, you have to set them all up and haven't found a user friendly one yet. Has anyone used Online Product Designer ? I want online software - viewable for mobile devices, so no flashbased- one time fee or minimal fees - and user friendly setup. I have a website, just want an online designer I can customize with my clipart/designs and can integrate with a shopping cart or Paypal, something. SOMEONE out there must know a designer I can use?
Considering these online-product-designer.com guys, but would like to hear from some other users.
Thanks


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Rivals,

It looks like their online designer is not ready yet.
I get this "Coming Soon" message on their site.
Why other products have you tried?


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

HostMyPrint said:


> Hi Rivals,
> 
> It looks like their online designer is not ready yet.
> I get this "Coming Soon" message on their site.
> Why other products have you tried?


Yeah, they let me know they are updating their site. If you can get into the site, you are able to chat instantly with them.
I don't want to slam any particular company, but lets just say that I've looked into a lot of the major players and either run into the flash technology or monthly fees with percentage per sale on top. Ugh. One company even charges that percentage and then you have to run it through a merchant gateway which gets another percentage. I'll never make a profit that way!!
I would just like to hear from some folks who have tried online-product-designer.com OR a suggestion as to a company that could create a designer for me. Keeping in mind that I would like mobility.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm working on making my own. Using jQuery of course. 

If I can get it to work I'll sell it for $199 to $299 with options like business cards, t-shirts etc. However no fees, except yearly hosting.


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Rivals,

That's probably something we can do for you. We already have a beta release 3 days ago, and is looking to build additional features for our next release. 

1. Are you looking to create a list of products with pre-populated artwork and still allow your customers to customize them?

2. Are you doing Screen Print, DTG or others?

See our Beta Release at: Screen Printing Design Studio


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

HostMyPrint said:


> Hi Rivals,
> 
> That's probably something we can do for you. We already have a beta release 3 days ago, and is looking to build additional features for our next release.
> 
> ...


Your beta took a while to load. And it wouldn't load at all on my iPad.

To answer question 1: yes, customers could use a template they could customize or start from scratch allowing customers to customize as they like using our clipart or uploading their own image.

question 2: screen print, embroidery, wide format dye sublimation for all over t-shirt printing


----------



## frawgwild (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Rival,

Have you looked at the Advanced Artist thread yet? They just released the Module for OpenCart last night. It's a pretty slick system. It will have DTG capability very soon also.

Jordi


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Rivals,

Our beta release was not target to run on iOS, so you are going to have issues on your iPad. 
Question, are you going to allow customers to upload their own artwork?


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

rivals said:


> Your beta took a while to load. And it wouldn't load at all on my iPad.
> 
> To answer question 1: yes, customers could use a template they could customize or start from scratch allowing customers to customize as they like using our clipart or uploading their own image.
> 
> question 2: screen print, embroidery, wide format dye sublimation for all over t-shirt printing



Been watching it, but have been waiting for it to get done. I have contacted them but never got a response. I will look back into it. Is it fully functional now and how hard is it to install?


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, we want to allow customers to upload their own artwork.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

I was on there site the other day and was chatting with a guy named nick. He posted a link to there new designer that is non flash based and it did work on my iPad but the product is pretty high for my budget $ 3000.00 he also talked about some monthly fee. I thought I saved the link but I can't seem to find it.


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## HostMyPrint (Dec 5, 2012)

rivals said:


> Yes, we want to allow customers to upload their own artwork.


Rivals,
iOS doesn't really allow users to upload file from a mobile browser. To upload files, you will need to have users install a custom App, similar to the T-Shirt Forum App. Which means that it's very likely that you will have to pay someone upfront and develop this custom App for you.


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

rivals said:


> Yes, we want to allow customers to upload their own artwork.


Yes, talked to Nick too. He quoted me a little less and never stated a monthly fee. 

This is frustrating. Don't know why it has to be so hard to find someone to create this designer. The only ones who have a nice online designer, made it themselves or pay big time monthly fees. I'm a do it yourselfer with many things, but this seemed beyond me.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 8, 2011)

Rivals,

I agree and feel your pain..I've been thru it all.... three different design programs lost $$$ lost hair very stressful. even looked at hiring a developer/coder on odesk.com. To design a specific program just for us . Been looking at toms program had it installed on my joomla site. 

On the plus side I have been using bodek & Rhodes design program on my junky little godaddy site for two years just to test the waters of what my site visitors actually do and it does work....we do get leads and they turn into orders. Most of my customers are local and just want to use it as a tool to make simple design ideas placed on various garments to get there ideas to me for quoting purposes. Most programs out there are way over designed and lots of options and widgets that we as graphic designers and printers understand. But the end user our clients have no clue how to use because they don't look at the software every day like we do. I do feel that who ever makes a simple design program at an affordable price and no monthly fees...no percentage of sales will do very good for them selves.


http://getprintedshirts.com/


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

Gambit said:


> Rivals,
> 
> I agree and feel your pain..I've been thru it all.... three different design programs lost $$$ lost hair very stressful. even looked at hiring a developer/coder on odesk.com. To design a specific program just for us . Been looking at toms program had it installed on my joomla site.
> 
> ...


You are so right on! I can't agree with you more. I have the bodek and rhodes design program on my site right now also. Works ok, but I wanted to get my own mascots and other graphics into the library so they are available for local folks. It will have to work for now I guess. I'll continue to search and hope for something better, but I am not willing to waste any more money on online design programs that are over designed, as you put so perfectly
Glad I am not the only one feeling this way out there


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Gambit said:


> I do feel that who ever makes a simple design program at an affordable price and no monthly fees...no percentage of sales will do very good for them selves.


First it is hard to understand the issue with a fairly small monthly fee from the likes of Deco or Inksoft. 

What is an affordable price? Do you expect support, etc? Open t-shirts has been in development for 2+ years and still a mess. 

These apps are complicated and to make matters worse everyone has different needs. 

To only pay a modest monthly fee and get free support and all the upgrades is more than reasonable.


----------



## rivals (Jul 31, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> First it is hard to understand the issue with a fairly small monthly fee from the likes of Deco or Inksoft.
> 
> What is an affordable price? Do you expect support, etc? Open t-shirts has been in development for 2+ years and still a mess.
> 
> ...


I really wasn't interested in a debate. Was just agreeing with gambit about his comment, just our opinions.

I posted this because I was looking for info on the online-product-designer.com. Please don't turn this thread into a Deco/Inksoft vs other providers debate.

Don't get me wrong, Riderz Ready, I love reading your posts JUST looking for anyone using or have tried online-product-designer.com or something besides the monthly subscription ones. Didn't think it would hurt in asking.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with both of you. A software developer has the right to charge subscription fees or to get their money up front, and/or for updates. They can also offer options. Something like, software and t-shirts $99. Business Cards $99. Mugs, $99. Etc. Etc. Get the whole kit and kaboodle, $1,000,000.00 paid up front with a 100 year delivery. Okay, the last part is due to too much caffeine.


----------



## TnBPromotions (Sep 22, 2009)

Action Illustrated does an online designer where you can price it online or send you the info and you can call or email them a quote. Check them out. good price, I think its a few hundred for setup and 99.00 a month but don't quote me on that


----------

